# Caution about Samsung front loading (possibly all front loading) washers



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Just wanted to toss this out there about my first non-woodworking LJ post (I believe that is what Coffee Lounge is for?). My Samsung 2012 front loading washer no longer spins/agitates. After some research, the aluminum (or maybe pot metal) spider bracket assembly that holds the stainless steel drum to the motor in all Samsung front loading washing machines are "MADE" to fail after 3-8 years. What happens when you have 1 metal bolted to another metal when you mix in water and detergent? Corrosion and serious pitting, and metal failure. Hence, out of balance issues and/or no spinning. Lots of complaints about Samsung washers about this and they will not correct anything after 8 years.
Unsure what other manufacturers use in place of this metal spider bracket assembly, possibly the same.
Ok…maybe "MADE" is a strong word, but they use a combination of 2 different metal parts that any 3rd grade science student would know creates an anode in water (identical to our wood working electrolysis concept). You would never know what parts are inside of a machine til you pull it all apart to. The new part is $100+ (same metal) and time/labor to dismantle, install part, reassemble entire washing machine which takes time away from my construction of my joinery bench. 
Next purchase will be a top loading HE washer.


----------



## Imakenicefirewood (Sep 8, 2014)

We had a similar problem with one of those fancy $1,000 Maytag top loaders. We had it about a year and a half when the bearings started going out. It was getting louder and louder, and even started to throw grease out of the bottom of the machine. The extended warranty we had purchased covered it. Then 6 months later, it started happening again.

I talked to a repair guy and he said there are only two brands that are worth buying. Speed Queen and Fisher & Paykel. He told us that everything else will die within 3-8 years no matter how much you pay.

We've had the Speed Queen for about 3 years now, and it hasn't caused any troubles at all. It is not a pretty washer, but it works.

https://www.speedqueen.com/

https://www.fisherpaykel.com/us/laundry.html


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I would be curious about their drum bracket assembly metal as compared to others.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Dunno about dissimilar metals, but I have a 12 YO Maytag front-loading washer that has the spider bearing failing. It's only rumbling now, but I know what is going to happen next. I've had carpal tunnel release surgery on both hands in the last few months, and my hands are pretty much like candy- not able to do much. Thankfully I have a son who I can guide through the repair. These machines cost money, but it's better than beating clothes on rocks, as my wife's grandmothers can attest.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

as a possible reference of comparison from random internet pictures:
new








============
after 3-8 years


----------



## Imakenicefirewood (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow. That is crazy.

Talk about a design failure.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It doesn't surprise me at all these days.

Remember the exploding machines?

http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/04/news/companies/samsung-exploding-washing-machines/index.html


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

And my suspicion, sadly, was correct on my washer. There is suppose to be a post in the middle of this spider. 
To top it off, because it went whicky whacky out of balance, it scored/rubbed the white plastic tub surrounding the stainless steel tub enough to have cracks in it. A total loss of a washing machine. No more front loading machines for me.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow now i have somwthing delightful to look forward to with our washer. Yayyyyy!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Today's appliances are built to WOW people with options and the market wants replaceable items. A coworker just had to have one compatible with her phone that way she knows when the washer and dryer are done. I just want an off and on switch (or even go fancy and have button) as we don't use any of the other settings on either the washer or dryer.

Top load no frills washer in my house. 10-12 loads a week for about 12 years and know it hasn't been used "as instructed". Dryer been going for the same time but we hang a lot of clothes on the line but know plenty with front load washers going for the same length of time.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Today s appliances are built to WOW people with options and the market wants replaceable items. A coworker just had to have one compatible with her phone that way she knows when the washer and dryer are done. I just want an off and on switch (or even go fancy and have button) as we don t use any of the other settings on either the washer or dryer.
> 
> Top load no frills washer in my house. 10-12 loads a week for about 12 years and know it hasn t been used "as instructed". Dryer been going for the same time but we hang a lot of clothes on the line but know plenty with front load washers going for the same length of time.
> 
> - TravisH


Correct, let me tell you about the good stuff. After my first moose hunt in Alaska in 1973 I was suddenly faced with a moose and no place to put it. I ran into town and bought a large chest freezer. I'm still using that freezer today. That's like 44 years ago. I sits outside on my deck and always has. It's never been inside.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We had a Samsung refrigerator that lasted one month past the warranty, so 13 months. Their repairman said it couldn't be fixed. We fought them for months and finally got our money back. But we've had the same Kenmore washer and dryer for 20 years. They're built exactly like dozens of other brands (because they are rebranded) and are nearly infinitely repairable.


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Dec 17, 2015)

We have an LG front loader we bought back in 2012… and in our prior house we had a LG we bought in 2004. We learned from that first front loader, and our second has been operating flawlessly. Although I never had any breakdowns on the first one, we did have problems with foul smells and build up of crap inside.

First thing, most laundry soap sold is not well suited for these things. You don't want to use most liquid soaps because they contain thickeners which don't dissolve properly and build up in the washer. Never use liquid fabric softeners either. Oh, and I think those pods they sell today are terrible. What works best is an ultra fine powder made for HE washers. This should be all they are selling, but unfortunately it's actually getting harder and harder to find.(sigh)

You only need a small amount, at most a 1/4 cup or less… really just a few tablespoons.

Don't put the powder in the tray, just toss it in with the clothes like you used to do in the olden days. There's no purpose to those trays other than to show you how bad the liquid soap build up is.

And then most importantly, when not in use leave the door open. Newer front loaders like our 2012 LG have a detent on the door hinge that will hold the door open a couple inches. This allows the inside to dry out.

*I suspect what's corroding the aluminum parts is the washer not drying out and all that undissolved residue from soaps that are so commonly sold.
*
We stopped using the liquids about 10 years back. I don't know if they've improved. If they're thick it means it has oil in them which makes is so they don't spill easily when pouring into the cup I guess. Method(sold at target) a few years back had a soap that you squirted with a pump which worked well. Haven't tried it after we found our ultra powder stuff. Brand my wife buys is called Planet and it's sold at our grocery store. A $5 box lasts us a couple months because we don't use very much per wash, and that's with 2 kids and a lot of laundry being done.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Call me crazy but I will just stick to the top load and get 20+ years or more out of it with normal maintenance. Okay now I have typed a foul word, maintenance. I know I know…..

LOL


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Steve, after my limited 2 day research on front loading washer corrosion, I believe it's a combination of different metals in water (stainless steel connected to zinc or cheaper metal = electrolysis) and the detergent in any amount (heavy or light).
But I will keep in mind about the powder. Seems reasonable for any HE washer, even top loader.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> We have an LG front loader we bought back in 2012… and in our prior house we had a LG we bought in 2004. We learned from that first front loader, and our second has been operating flawlessly. Although I never had any breakdowns on the first one, we did have problems with foul smells and build up of crap inside.
> 
> First thing, most laundry soap sold is not well suited for these things. You don t want to use most liquid soaps because they contain thickeners which don t dissolve properly and build up in the washer. Never use liquid fabric softeners either. Oh, and I think those pods they sell today are terrible. What works best is an ultra fine powder made for HE washers. This should be all they are selling, but unfortunately it s actually getting harder and harder to find.(sigh)
> 
> ...


Per your bolded text, the part that failed on Holbs' washer is outside the tub. Holbs, where do you live that the humidity and salinity would be high enough to cause that kind of galvanic corrosion? Not trying to jam anyone up, but that sort of corrosion seems to be out of the ordinary, to me. I have a Maytag purchased in 2005 that has the spider bearing failing. I guess I'll find out about corrosion, soon, when I replace that bearing; I live in southern California, and as dry as it is here, maybe I will escape that corrosion failure issue. Something to watch out for, I guess.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Dark… Reno, NV. Very low humidity. And yes, always kept door open after a wash to help rid the mildew problem (which I think is impossible because you have lots of rubber seals that collect water).
Again, I believe it's a scientific flaw in the front loading machine design due to electrolysis between 2 different metals. So washer door open or closed to air it out or humidity levels should play no part in the corrosion.


----------

